# Sugarbush 05/04/2013



## dlague (May 6, 2013)

Well we decided to make the trek to Sugarbush ffrom New Hampsire!  Our attitude - we will ski what ever we get since it is a free ski day after all!  We arrived with temps around 70 at 11 am.  We were stoked to make a few runs and call it a season so we booted up in the parking lot and headed for the lift.  It was a shorts and t-shirt (or on my wifes case a skirt and t-shirt day).  I have to say a skirt with ski boots on - well that is hot!

As we got past the buildings we realized that the lift that was operating was close to the Wunderbar - to the hike up continued!  As we rounded the corner, we thought - holy lift line!  The line was about a 20-30 minute wait which is when we decided that two runs and done.  We got on the lift and we were super excited about the season we have had - 36 days.  I know - there are many of you who killed that number but it was our personal best and that was skiing twice each weekend through most of the winter and a couple night skiing sessions!  Mid week is not usually in the cards due to work!

As we got off the lift and looked down Stein's Run - and my wife's first reactions was "this is a double black?".  She never skied anything marked as a double black so panic set in!  I basically told here to use her skills and use the bumps and the entire trail for control!  dropping in was probably the most terrifying for her - but after that she did great!  In fact, it skied rather easy since the huge bumps from earlier in the season were much smaller - so the classification as double black was probably more intimidating than the actual trail for her.  After that first run she felt confident enough to give it one more try and then we called in a season!  Waiting in line was expected but twice was good for us!

We headed into Castlerock Pub for a bite and a beverage and the vibe was cool, relaxed and there were smiles everywhere!  It was a great way to end the season and my wife found out that she can ski better than she thinks!  Although she still hates bump skiing!

Thank you Sugarbush!


Moderate bumps!


Lift Line (more people behind us)


Stein's Run to the right!


Skiing in a skirt!


Definitely a shorts day!


----------



## Conrad (May 6, 2013)

Great report!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2013)

Nice!  That's some dedication making the trek for only a couple of runs to end the season.  I'd probably only do a few runs myself given the lift lines.  Sometimes it's not about the skiing though, it's also about just being at the mountain and enjoying the vibe; especially on a warm spring day with everyone celebrating the end to a very good ski season.   

And yeah, if I was skiing with my wife wearing a skirt, I'd probably get distracted and crash into the woods.  :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (May 6, 2013)

With no disrespect meant to either you or your wife, to mis-quote Ben Franklin: "Women skiing in skirts is proof that God exists and wants us to be happy."

Those lines remind me of the free ski day/Ski Mainia at Sunday River.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2013)

Well done!  So glad that you had a great day and a great season.  Most folks in here are pretty stoked to hear stories and see others share their experiences, so numbers don't matter as long as you are having fun!


----------



## Cornhead (May 6, 2013)

Glad I got there early, I got about ten runs in, called it quits around 2:30. Huck_It_Baby and I considered hiking to the top of Ripcord, a few people were preparing to do so at the top of the double, but we decided not to. I wasn't disappointed they canceled Sunday, I think I would have skied K Sunday regardless. Kudos to Sugarbush for offering the free day, they had a nice turnout, it was fun to be a part of it.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (May 6, 2013)

dlague said:


> and my wife's first reactions was "this is a double black?".



I didn't get why Stein's is marked as dbl black. Not really steep, no rocks, stumps, or cliffs. Odd. Great day though. Way to make the trip for the last hurrah!


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I didn't get why Stein's is marked as dbl black. Not really steep, no rocks, stumps, or cliffs. Odd. Great day though. Way to make the trip for the last hurrah!



I agree - My guess is that during the regular season the bumps are bigger.  The drop in to Stein's is the steepest section.  But the trail ratings are not a standard across all mountains but a rating that each resort uses to classify their own trails - so compared to other trails there it is probably a more difficult trail during mid winter.


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Well done!  So glad that you had a great day and a great season.  Most folks in here are pretty stoked to hear stories and see others share their experiences, so numbers don't matter as long as you are having fun!



I agree!  It is like reading short stories near and dear to our passion! We are happy if we can get out every weekend from Early November to early May or Late April!


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> With no disrespect meant to either you or your wife, to mis-quote Ben Franklin: "Women skiing in skirts is proof that God exists and wants us to be happy."
> 
> Those lines remind me of the free ski day/Ski Mainia at Sunday River.



New favorite mis-quote!


----------

